# Ventilo moins bruyant pour PM G4 MDD mirror doors



## JPTK (7 Mai 2004)

Salut.

Je pensais que ça serait plus simple mais bon... je voudrais changer le ventilo principale de mon PM par un moins bruyant et après quelques recherches j'ai trouvé ça :

Mêmes dimensions, même branchement, un débit d'air suffisant je pense (103 CFM) surtout en mode NAP sur le PM et 15 décibels de moins.

PANAFLO

Il y a également le SUNON aussi.

C'est vrai qu'on est encore loin de la puissance du DELTA (si c'est bien celui-là) mais cette puissance est-elle vraiment nécessaire ? Je n'entends jamais mes ventilos accélérer sauf en période de grandes chaleurs et lors du démarrage seulement.

En mode NAP je suis aux alentours des 35° et 45° si l'option est désactivée.


----------



## tornade13 (7 Mai 2004)

Salut JPTK
J'ai trouvé celui -ci mais pas de données sur le nombre de decibels


----------



## kitetrip (7 Mai 2004)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Salut JPTK
> J'ai trouvé celui -ci mais pas de données sur le nombre de decibels








 Attention décollage


----------



## JPTK (7 Mai 2004)

Ah ouai d'accord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vous pratiquez l'humour apparemment, c'est bien...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec un peu d'entraînement et beaucoup de chance vous allez peut-être finir par faire rire quelques vieilles qui passeraient par hasard sur macg.


----------



## Mille Sabords (7 Mai 2004)

personnellement j'ai changé TOUS les ventilos de mon PM,
je les ai même sous-voltés en 7 volts et pas de bouffée de chaleur quand même,
par contre au niveau bruit c'est incomparable,
toutefois c'est nettement mon ventilo d'alimentation qui était le plus bruyant, pas l'interne,
à ta dispo


----------



## JPTK (7 Mai 2004)

Merci de ta réponse, mais j'hallucine où j'en ai que 2 de ventilo sur mon PM ? Un tout petit et le gros 120 mm ?

Tu parles du ventilo de l'alim mais c'est bien celui qui fait 120 mm et il est bien interne ? Y a des ventilos externes ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tu penses quoi des ventilos que j'ai mis en lien ?


----------



## Mille Sabords (7 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ta réponse, mais j'hallucine où j'en ai que 2 de ventilo sur mon PM ? Un tout petit et le gros 120 mm ?
> 
> Tu parles du ventilo de l'alim mais c'est bien celui qui fait 120 mm et il est bien interne ? Y a des ventilos externes ?
> 
> ...



J'ai un PM 466MHz, il n'y a que 2 ventilos, un gros de 120mm dans le boitier et 1 de 80mm dans l'alimentation,
j'ai installé des Enermax avec une molette de variateur, ça permet de choisir un compromis entre voltage et molette,
je suis arrivé au règlage de 7 volts et molette à environ 80% plutot que 12 volts et molette au minimum
la molette permet d'ajuster le débit sans plus rien démonter,
j'ai une température de 16° en utilisation légère et des pointes à 24° sous un jeu en 3D...

quand aux ventilos que tu cites, je n'y connais rien, le site est plus competent que moi, tout ce que je sais c'est que les Noiseblocker Silentfan ont très bonne réputation dans le milieu PC (mais pas de molette je crois)

j'ai également changé tous les ventilos sur un bi-800Mhz, pareil, 120mm+80mm,
par contre il a en plus un mini ventilo qui tournait comme un fou(60mm ?) et qui refroidit directement le radiateur par le biais d'un goulot en caoutchouc noir, je crois comprendre que c'est ton cas
il a était changé au profit d'un ventilo trouvé sur rueducommerce.com (je crois), je n'ai pas la référence sous la main,
le voltage a été conservé mais le bruit est plus supportable

en cas de modif' n'oublie pas que ton alimentation doit etre bien refroidie si tu veux la garder en qu'en la démontant il ne faut pas toucher les condensateurs, pour ma part j'ai utilisé des gants de médecine pour isoler

à ta dispo


----------

